# General > Technical Support >  Only people in wick pls

## THEGAME

Hi just wondering if some peeps from wick can do some ping tests pls and post them here.
I used to get 24ms untill 2 months ago since then i get 60-80 i was with plusnet and decided to go to another isp,thinking that would fix the ping problems but no its the same.Which makes me think it could be the exchange.So if some peeps could do ping test for me it would be great thx, if some dont know how to do it all you do is,click start then run type in cmd and press enter, you should then see comand prompt type ping www.jolt.co.uk and post the results here.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Hope that helps.

Regards KM

----------


## Nibbler

Hi The Game

Here is what came back from mine - average 121 ms

Minimum was 63 ms
Maximum was 289 ms

Hope this helps

----------


## Gizmo

My ping has always been around 70-90 ish

----------


## shazzap

What is/does the ping mean/do please.

----------


## FutureMix

I have had exactly the same thing happen two me about to months ago I was gettng 35 now its between 60 and 70 I have tried my ISP they say they have checked everything out even turned off interleaving and set my router up for port forwarding but all to no avail.

My next port of call was to change ISP but from what you are saying this will be no use!!

My ISP is plusnet as well!!

----------


## youoldduffer

> I have had exactly the same thing happen two me about to months ago I was gettng 35 now its between 60 and 70 I have tried my ISP they say they have checked everything out even turned off interleaving and set my router up for port forwarding but all to no avail.
> 
> My next port of call was to change ISP but from what you are saying this will be no use!!
> 
> My ISP is plusnet as well!!


 
Me too I'm with BT and roughly the same time mine went fron and average ping of 42-45 went to an average of 80-90 with mad surges every so often to 300-400.



It was pinging at 88ms so its gone down some. Have you done a Trace route yet ?.

----------


## shazzap

So what is best then please, lower or higher number?

----------


## youoldduffer

Lower defo lower

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping_(video_gaming) this will help to explain ping (atleast for gamers).

----------


## shazzap

> Lower defo lower


Thank you.

Are there ways to improve this then?

----------


## youoldduffer

For on-line gaming always pick a server that is close ie UK or Europe.
Check your micro-filters and cables. Then have fun contacting your provider if its BT. Make sure you have checked everything before bt come out because if they are called out and find the fault is yours then expect a bill of £100 or more.

I would suggest you post in the Tech section as there's a lot of folks there that could help you.


Just out of curiosity when the internet went down a few weeks back when it came back on did anyones ping go back to normal for a few days??? mine did.

----------


## FutureMix

Not too sure about when the telephone line went down as I never noticed and it didnt affect everyone so maybe not me. I have done a trace route and sent it to my ISP who confirmed everything was OK!

To improve your ping try getting your ISP to turn off interleaving as this will reduce it hopefully by approx 10ms although it may make your connection a little less stable. You can also use portforwarding on your router see www.portforwarding.com for further info.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I was feeling chuffed that my ping was was biggest,  ::  until I realised that less is best.  ::

----------


## shazzap

> I was feeling chuffed that my ping was was biggest,  until I realised that less is best.


 
Lol that's what i thought and the reason i asked  :Smile:

----------


## miranda

ping was 57 last time i checked !! :Smile:

----------


## cemmts

Ive seen it as low as 35ms

----------


## dortmunder

Lowish ping but also low download speed:

----------


## RecQuery

I'm with a small/medium ISP thats goes via the Enta and Cogent upstream network. I'm 358 metres (straight line distance) from the Exchange.

My results are:

Me->VPS = 61ms
Me->Google = 68ms
Me->Thinkbroadband = 64ms
Me->Speedtest.net = 74ms
Me->NTP pool = 67ms
Me->DNS Server = 63ms

Those are averaged with each ping left running for about 5 minutes.

It might be worth doing a trace route then pinging every hop, try to isolated the problem. I mean most ISPs unless the ping is obscenely high aren't really going to do anything; they may do some of their own tests but that'll be it. Failing that:

How many people use your router?
Is it wireless, if so whats the security like?
Have you installed anything recently?
Tested from a different PC or device?

----------


## THEGAME

Hmm it seems to me that it could be the exchange which is the problem and not the isp after all.And the only way bt will do something about it if they get at least 100 complaints about the problem.

----------


## zappster

is this any good coz ive not got a clue!!

----------


## Gizmo

> is this any good coz ive not got a clue!!


No, that's an absolutely shocking speed, and you're closer to the exchange than me mate, your problem may be Tiscali, what kind of package are you signed up to with them?

----------


## RecQuery

> Hmm it seems to me that it could be the exchange which is the problem and not the isp after all.And the only way bt will do something about it if they get at least 100 complaints about the problem.


Even pinging my external default gateway, plugged into the master socket, using a spare router reset to default, over various 30 minute windows in and out of peak time, the best I can get is in the 54ms to 57ms range.

I mean what are the results in Thurso like?

If you do contact your ISP I'd email them if possible then phone them and try to get something beyond frontline. I really wish BT would LLU the exchange, seems like every out of the way place in England has it but practically none beyond Dundee in Scotland.

----------


## youoldduffer

> Ive seen it as low as 35ms


 
Yup I remember when I first got mine I did a speed test and got a 38ms ping and 7 odd Mb Download speed, Now its all over the place. 
No-one find it strange this is happening all around caithness over the past 2-3 months ???? what are BT doing to the lines, Is it something to do with their new UP TO 20Mg deals???.

----------


## RecQuery

It can't be isolated to a single ISP so its either this particular exchange or BT Wholesale. Anyone have any results from other exchanges in the area?

If enough people called their various ISPs and have it booked out for testing then Wholesale will have to look deeper.

----------


## THEGAME

Well i be getting in touch with my isp the more the better for something to be done about it,cuz if not it will stay this way.
Also if people going to there isp would link them this page so they can see that many have same problem.

----------


## FutureMix

I will be going to my ISP and BT as well the connection I have is no use whats the point of having BB if the connection is nearly as bad as it was back in the day of dial up!!!  :: 

I have tried another PC checked my router done all the usual things even spoke to my ISP but to no avail.

Lets hope it is sorted shortly !

----------


## youoldduffer

Just found out I've been capped, I asked why considering I'm on option 3 unlimited and by my reckoning have only downloaded around 20g, they say they will look into it ????. :: .

----------


## THEGAME

Well i have send this to the isp just need to wait see what they say.

----------


## RecQuery

Any updates? I'm sure wholesale has either a 24 hour resolution agreement.

----------


## boxer

and i live quarter of A mile outside wick thats with orange ps thats on there £19.99 per month

----------


## RecQuery

I use to only think this problem was happening to me, since my ISP is going out of business and someone else is taking over their customers so I was reluctant to do anything, I still can't contact Tech support because of this, however since reading this it might be something deeper.

I've been testing this more the past few days, got some friends on BT Wholesale ADSL to test it from around the country. They're all in the 20ms to 30ms range.

I've reset the router, changed IP, used different OSes, logged in as the BT test user and tested against the one site you have access to - all at a variety of times.

I've pinged and traced the route to my ADSL gateway from my own hosts, from my VPS (8ms) from inside the JANET network (14ms); I know some of the test locations are closer to the core but everything seems to get a faster, better response from my gateway except me and it never use to be like that.

I've noticed also, random disconnects. Nothing too frequent but when they happen it can be anywhere from a couple of minutes to a few hours until I'm back up.

Again if anyone from Thurso or Inverness would like to test and post results I'd welcome them.



```
--------------------------
Me to my VPS, Windows host
--------------------------
Tracing route to <my site> <My servers IP>
over a maximum of 30 hops:
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  discworld.house.local [192.168.1.1] 
  2    58 ms    56 ms    58 ms  78-33-35-106.static.enta.net [78.33.35.106] 
  3    59 ms    57 ms    58 ms  gi8-20.212.mpd01.lon02.atlas.cogentco.com [149.6.148.105] 
  4    58 ms    56 ms    57 ms  te4-2.mpd02.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com [130.117.1.17] 
  5    66 ms    65 ms    63 ms  te2-1.ccr01.man01.atlas.cogentco.com [130.117.3.166] 
  6    62 ms    61 ms    63 ms  149.6.11.38 
  7    65 ms    63 ms    64 ms  bl1-1.bytemark.co.uk [89.16.188.33] 
  8    74 ms    63 ms    64 ms  <My hostname> <My servers IP> 
Trace complete.

------------------------
Me to my VPS, Linux host
------------------------
<My username>@vimes(~)$:sudo traceroute -T <My site>
traceroute to <My site> (<My servers IP>), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  discworld.house.local (192.168.1.1)                        00.769 ms  01.111 ms  01.495 ms
 2  78-33-35-106.static.enta.net (78.33.35.106)                59.238 ms  60.527 ms  63.648 ms
 3  gi8-20.212.mpd01.lon02.atlas.cogentco.com (149.6.148.105)  67.077 ms  69.772 ms  62.426 ms
 4  te4-2.mpd02.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.1.17)        55.834 ms  57.778 ms  60.988 ms
 5  te2-1.ccr01.man01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.3.166)       60.348 ms  63.307 ms  65.414 ms
 6  149.6.11.38 (149.6.11.38)                                  69.580 ms  64.418 ms  66.343 ms
 7  bl1-1.bytemark.co.uk (89.16.188.33)                        68.289 ms  64.290 ms  67.909 ms
 8  <My hostname> <My servers IP>                              74.208 ms  62.143 ms  63.342 ms

-------------------------
My VPS to my ADSL gateway
-------------------------
<My username>@cameron(~)$:sudo traceroute -T 78.33.35.106
traceroute to 78.33.35.106 (78.33.35.106), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  openmoko.truebox.co.uk (89.16.175.1)                   0.577 ms  0.530 ms  0.524 ms
 2  vlan858.cr01.man.bytemark.co.uk (89.16.188.2)          1.032 ms  1.032 ms  1.026 ms
 3  gi2-25.man.core.enta.net (212.121.34.72)               7.817 ms  8.064 ms  8.073 ms
 4  te5-2.telehouse-north0.core.enta.net (87.127.236.109)  7.753 ms  7.775 ms  8.011 ms
 5  te4-4.telehouse-north.core.enta.net (87.127.246.121)   8.023 ms  8.024 ms  8.020 ms
 6  te5-3.telehouse-east2.core.enta.net (87.127.236.37)    7.982 ms  7.853 ms  7.824 ms
 7  te4-4.telehouse-east.core.enta.net (87.127.236.97)     7.786 ms  7.718 ms  7.863 ms
 8  78-33-35-106.static.enta.net (78.33.35.106)            9.113 ms  8.896 ms  8.959 ms
```

----------


## THEGAME

Just got this from isp what a joke .
Looking at the results you have provided, It will be tricky for us to progress this with BT. Unfortunately, BT would consider response times of upto around ~150ms, and up-to 4% packet loss to UK locations as 'within limits' - and as such they would not look into the problem.

I can appreciate that this isn't what you want to hear, however it is the case that the performance you are experiencing would not be considered to be a fault.

----------


## RecQuery

Heh yeah that sucks, I thought they might say that but it usually depends on the ISP, some of them will book it out with BT Wholesale others won't. Did they atleast do an intrusive Whoosh test on the line or check the radius logs for random disconnects?

I've been getting random disconnects myself so I might try to book it out as that when my new ISP gets everything settled.

One thing you could try, is to every so often disconnect from the microfilter, cause yourself to go out of sync, keep doing this for a few days then call your ISP and report that. Then when they do some deeper tests they might notice something.

----------


## Connor.

Best getting an average result over the course of a week, during the day, late at night and then on weekend peak times.

I would complain to your ISP if your speed is less than that you're paying for.

----------


## FutureMix

My ISP has done further checks and will ask BT to check once i confirm it is not my hardware etc. If BT check and find out it is something in my house they will charge me £144.00.  PFFT!!

----------


## RecQuery

Yeah thats an old tactic, I've tried 5 different routers, microfilters and rj22 cables at this point.

Like I've said about five times now I would like to see results from Thurso and Inverness or just another exchange in the area. So if anyone has any friends ask them.

Also anyone else having the disconnects?

----------


## THEGAME

its a joke allright u pay for a service and u dont get what u pay for,id see the point if my ping was allways high but no, for yrs its been between 24 to 28 ms.

----------


## THEGAME

well my ping is back to normal now, is any others the same at last after few months.:P

----------


## cesare

Pinging jolt.co.uk [84.234.17.86] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=121
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=121
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=121
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=48ms TTL=121

Ping statistics for 84.234.17.86:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 48ms, Maximum = 50ms, Average = 49ms

----------


## NickInTheNorth

I know that for reasons best known to yourself you only want to know if others in Wick are seeing the same response times, but decided it would be good for you to have a comparison time from thurso too  :Smile: 

Pinging jolt.co.uk [84.234.17.86] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=46ms TTL=114
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=46ms TTL=114
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=47ms TTL=114
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=46ms TTL=114
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=46ms TTL=114
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=47ms TTL=114

Ping statistics for 84.234.17.86:
    Packets: Sent = 6, Received = 6, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 46ms, Maximum = 47ms, Average = 46ms

----------


## M R



----------


## DocStone

I'm happy with that  :Wink:

----------


## Serenity

Anyone having problems with speedtest.net?
I just did a test and it came back first time with 17 Meg.
Second time:



If only this was true.

Lol from my router page:
Downstream Rate:   8000 kbps

----------


## pjyemail



----------


## M R

just had a read through this thread again,   would it not be logical for  everyone to test using the same server ?  I see that speedtest.net has  an Aberdeen server up now.   Would be interesting to see what the  results were.

Can say that BT are getting on my thingy bobbers right know,   online  gaming is getting highly frustrating with crap ping times constantly.

This is the 1st test



And check this out





Considering i only pay for a 8mb line,   i find this quite amusing.





seems i am getting value for money here :O)

----------


## ATHRoss

Think I have to change my ISP.....

----------


## M R

I think i will happily say i have the fastest connection in Thurso



This is truly laughable.  I was wondering why i can download films in 5 minutes  ::

----------


## angusk2

My speed always drops at this time but it will pick up again in the next half hour will do another test then



what a difference a few minutes make

----------


## angusk2

half hour later






will do another test bout 8 tonight then again in the morning

----------

